# Living room speakers, please help!



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi 

I just moved in to a new apartment and I need some help with my living room setup. Some considerations:

Living room size: 15' x 20', front and back concrete walls, big glass door/window on the left, kitchen to the right

Volume levels: low -- small condo with old neighbours

Amp: Super-T amp

Budget: under $300 for speakers

Use: Mainly for music.

Goal: Great soundstage with clear and crisp highs, non shouty vocals

What are my options/What do you suggest I do??


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

well I found some old drivers while moving boxes... vifa d27TG-35-06 and Audax HM100C0 mid, I'll put them to use.
Can anyone help me with crossover design?


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

Where can I find pre built cabinets, besides de parts express ones?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

not that this helps with the prefabbed boxes.... paradigm titan, or check out av123....


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Polk Floor standers. Great sound for the buck, Image very well too.. Check out Amazon or Fry's electronics for some good prices.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

if you consider polk..

Newegg.com - Polk Audio Monitor 60 Black Floorstanding Loudspeaker Single

Newegg.com - Polk Audio Monitor 50 Two-Way Floorstanding Loudspeaker Cherry Single

Newegg.com - Polk Audio Monitor 30 Cherry Two-way bookshelf loudspeaker Pair
These with a nice sub would do wonders....


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> if you consider polk..
> 
> Newegg.com - Polk Audio Monitor 60 Black Floorstanding Loudspeaker Single
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, those look real nice. And $110 for a pair of monitors -- I could buy them just for the cabinets, and save $40 over a pair of parts express cabinets

I think I'm going to try the diy route though.. At this point I'm looking for help to integrate a crossover between these drivers:

Audax HM100C0 4" Carbon Fiber Cone Woofer from Madisound

and

Parts-Express.com:Vifa D27TG-05 1" Silk Dome Tweeter | vifa tweeters vifa tweeter tweeters tweeter power linear dome tweeter

If that is not feasible, I'll ditch that tweeter and get something that works with that mid - I really want to try it


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

You can contact Madisound, Solen, Zaltron, Speaker City will probably build you one if you provide the specs.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Seems like those should match pretty well. I'd say 2nd order slope on both drivers, both at about 2000Hz. 
Crossover Slope 

2-Way Crossover Designer / Calculator 

or this: 


jimbno1 said:


> You can contact Madisound, Solen, Zaltron, Speaker City will probably build you one if you provide the specs.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

2K is way low. I would suggest 3K especially with a 4" mid which has extended response. Maybe even 3.5-4K.

By the way that Audax mid looks relly sweet!


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I was looking to stay below that dip at 5kHz. Between 2.5kHz and 5kHz there is a 10dB drop. That is pretty significant. Maybe run a little overlap in the crossover to make up for it?


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I did not lok at the response curve. Is it a dip in the Mid response? For something like a big dip or peak it is probably best to stay an octave below. 2.5Khz or maybe 3KHz But the dip is easier to handle that a peak. It will just sum with the crossover. And there are not large harmonics to deal with like a peak would have.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

It's a dip in the mid, and it's pretty broad. Probably fairly easy to treat with EQ, but why do it if you can get away with crossing the tweet lower. Here's the PDF: http://www.madisound.com/catalog/PDF/hm100c0.pdf 

But yeah, don't take my word as gospel though. Don't let my post count fool you, I'm still pretty new to this and kind of an idiot sometimes. If you don't believe me, read my build log  I get to cheat and use active processing though, so if I pick a crappy crossover point starting out I get to fix it at will


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

True with 650Hz RF it should be fine at 2.5K. Not sure if I would try and push it to 2K. Especially if I was buying passive crossovers. But one guy on Madisound said he crossed at 1900Hz. I just have listened to very few tweeters that sounded good at 2K. Most sound strained to me, but these look like great candidates for low crossover.


----------

